# HCAA Sweden



## Franc0 (Aug 3, 2008)

My Swedish student sent me a clip of his beginners group that he put on Youtube. Though I wasn't crazy about the fact that halfassed punches were thrown in their tech lines, I think they did OK for a beginners group.




Enjoy!

Franco


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 4, 2008)

as you said not to bad for a beginners group

At least they sent it to you for you to see and certic


----------

